# Miscellaneous > SQL Scripts >  sql help!!

## add

Hi Guys!
I have three tables with the following structure:
TABLE: COVER
POLICY    COVER     DEFFECDATE       DNULLDATE    GP_ID
600001           1       30/03/2010        30/06/2010    6830
600001         62        30/03/2010       30/06/2010     8175
600001           1        30/06/2010       NULL             6872

TABLE: PREMIUM
POLICY    EFFECDATE   NRECEIPT     SOFFICIALBILL   PREMIUM
600001    30/03/2010          1              IN100001            100
600001    30/04/2010          2              IN100002            100
600001    30/05/2010          3              IN100003            100
600001    30/06/2010          4              IN100004             50
600001    30/07/2010          5              IN100005             50

TABLE: PREMIUM_DETAIL
NRECEIPT  NDETCODE    PREMIUM
1                 1                 75
1                62                25
2                 1                 75
2                62                25
3                 1                 75
3                 62                25
4                  1                50
5                  1                50

I'd like to get the following resultset:
POLICY  COVER  EFFECTDATE  SOFFICIALBILL  PREMIUM  GP_ID
600001    1         30/03/2010    IN100001         75        6830
600001    62       30/03/2010    IN100001          25       8175
600001    1         30/04/2010    IN100002         75        6830
600001    62       30/04/2010    IN100002          25       8175
600001    1         30/05/2010    IN100003         75        6830
600001    62       30/05/2010    IN100003          25       8175
600001    1         30/06/2010    IN100004          50       6872
600001    1         30/07/2010    IN100005          50       6872

Any help is much appreciated. Thanks.

----------


## Todd

what are the fields that hold it all together? We will need something in one table that ties it to the next. All three tables can have different fields that tie them together. For instance, it looks like POLICY is the Premium table and Premium_Detail tables both have a field called POLICY. I look at the data and see that it holds the same information. However, Policy & EffecDate look like they may be unique (when queried together) and may be what you ned to link the 2 tables. The Premium_Detail either connects with the Premuim table using the NRECEIPT field?

----------

